# Divide fixie starting to come together



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Some pics


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

"Divide fixie?" Do tell.

Titanium basket?

--sParty


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> "Divide fixie?" Do tell.
> 
> Titanium basket?
> 
> --sParty


Ti copy of singular gryphon, made by Eric Barr, with a few tweaks


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

sweeet! Better weigh it again when you get my rings!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> sweeet! Better weigh it again when you get my rings!


I well =)


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*rear wheel*

phil hub, dt nipples, wheelsmith spokes, us made duster rims


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

What a cock tease. You throw a few leading words, show some pretty trick pieces and then fail to elaborate. What is your eventual ratio? That dura ace crank has to have 130 bcd for crank arm spacing, right? I tried counting, and then I got a 110 and 130 bcd chainring out of my crap box in the garage and held them over the photo, but wasn't able to confirm suspicions. 

My guess is that you have an evil plan to ride the Tour Divide on a titanium 29er with a 38x21 ratio. Regardless of whether I'm right, it is really lame that you were so lacking details for the curious. I hope a moderator shuts down the thread.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> What a cock tease. You throw a few leading words, show some pretty trick pieces and then fail to elaborate. What is your eventual ratio? That dura ace crank has to have 130 bcd for crank arm spacing, right? I tried counting, and then I got a 110 and 130 bcd chainring out of my crap box in the garage and held them over the photo, but wasn't able to confirm suspicions.
> 
> My guess is that you have an evil plan to ride the Tour Divide on a titanium 29er with a 38x21 ratio. Regardless of whether I'm right, it is really lame that you were so lacking details for the curious. I hope a moderator shuts down the thread.


Thread is in progress, And yes a tease because i'm excited and the rest of the bike isn't done yet


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Thread is in progress, And yes a tease because i'm excited and the rest of the bike isn't done yet


Don't let umarth rile you. He never hits "reply" until he's downed at least 5 beers...

He rides pretty well drunk, tho.

--sParty


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Don't let umarth rile you. He never hits "reply" until he's downed at least 5 beers...
> 
> He rides pretty well drunk, tho.
> 
> --sParty


I think i might have been feeling a bit snarky last night


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm offended. I curse way more after five beers.

I'm still waiting answers, you hoser.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

38x18, or 19


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> 38x18, or 19


No dingle? After I posted I immediately regretted not supposing you'd get an 18/20 dingle cog so you wouldn't be spinning like a madman on the fireroads.

You are certainly in better shape than me to even attempt this ride, so I have a couple questions about the gearing- why so high? Getting up those climbs is going to be rough- is it to peg a medium range in order to avoid spinning out downhills and long flats? Can you climb with that ratio or will you end up walking?

What sort of tire are you going to use?

(http://surlybikes.com/parts/dingle_cog/)


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> No dingle? After I posted I immediately regretted not supposing you'd get an 18/20 dingle cog so you wouldn't be spinning like a madman on the fireroads.
> 
> You are certainly in better shape than me to even attempt this ride, so I have a couple questions about the gearing- why so high? Getting up those climbs is going to be rough- is it to peg a medium range in order to avoid spinning out downhills and long flats? Can you climb with that ratio or will you end up walking?
> 
> ...


Have to walk some, always have felt a dingle cog isnt a single speed..... 85% of the climb are doable with that ratio, and lotsa down and flat to get spun out on


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I have never understood that idea. I have a cross bike at 39x15. Everyone accepts it as a SS.

I have a mtb. It is 34x20. 

Both are legitimate SS bikes. One does round town commuting/SS. One does mtb SS.

If you could do one bike for both, with a ratio for each purpose, why can't it bee a legit SS? Anywho, you got some game. I defer to your professional opinion.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

eric baar is a bad ass....tell him kam says hello.

oh, have fun with the new ride! congrats!!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

umarth said:


> I have never understood that idea. I have a cross bike at 39x15. Everyone accepts it as a SS.
> 
> I have a mtb. It is 34x20.
> 
> ...


 This is crazy talk and you know it.

--sParty


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I just don't like the look of dingle's (no experience with them what-so-ever) because if you're going to have 2 rings up front and 2 in the back you might as well just throw some shifters and derailleurs on it and not have to worry about manually moving the chain. In my opinion it's just a multispeed bike without derailleurs and shifters.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I just don't like the look of dingle's (no experience with them what-so-ever) because if you're going to have 2 rings up front and 2 in the back you might as well just throw some shifters and derailleurs on it and not have to worry about manually moving the chain. In my opinion it's just a multispeed bike without derailleurs and shifters.


Let's not get to far into this, but I will briefly say that if you've used one you would know that is wrong. It rides and functions _exactly_ like a singlespeed including the lack of drag and bouncing chains that derailleurs introduce, and you don't (and should even really be able to) "shift" while riding. The idea is that instead of removing the wheel and pulling out a bunch of tools to change gear ratios for flat vs hilly rides or mountain vs commuter, you just loosen the wheel and move the chain over. It's pretty much the same idea as having a flip-flop hub with two different size cogs, except it's quicker to change and works for disc-braked hubs


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

boomn said:


> Let's not get to far into this, but I will briefly say that if you've used one you would know that is wrong. It rides and functions _exactly_ like a singlespeed including the lack of drag and bouncing chains that derailleurs introduce, and you don't (and should even really be able to) "shift" while riding. The idea is that instead of removing the wheel and pulling out a bunch of tools to change gear ratios for flat vs hilly rides or mountain vs commuter, you just loosen the wheel and move the chain over. It's pretty much the same idea as having a flip-flop hub with two different size cogs, except it's quicker to change and works for disc-braked hubs


I totally realize all of that. I should have specified that I was referring to the look of the bike, not performance. I love the idea of the dingle, I'm just too big of a bike snob to have 2 chainrings and 2 cogs on my singlespeed :thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I totally realize all of that. I should have specified that I was referring to the look of the bike, not performance. I love the idea of the dingle, I'm just too big of a bike snob to have 2 chainrings and 2 cogs on my singlespeed :thumbsup:


I see; sorry to assume. I can't say I find it too attractive looking either, but I was in love with the idea a couple years ago when I had only one bike that I was having to stretch for all purposes and it was an SS.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

boomn said:


> I see; sorry to assume.


It's all good


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

let's get back to this non-hipster (I'm assuming again) fixie talk!


----------



## mordecai (Jan 17, 2005)

Right on Dave. Spinning a 61ish inch gear is pretty manly in that it requires a type of fitness most do not know. I'll definitely be checking back for the updates. You've got heart mang. :thumbsup: 

-M


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

Agreed. A dingle is no single.
Singlespeeds have one and only one gear ratio. That's the _single_ speed part. All other iterations are simplly very slow shifting multi-speed bikes.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

subliminalshiver said:


> Agreed. A dingle is no single.
> Singlespeeds have one and only one gear ratio. That's the _single_ speed part. All other iterations are simplly very slow shifting multi-speed bikes.


Meh, I guess you just don't want to try to understand the difference and I just want to get dragged into arguments. If flip-flop hubs are singlespeeds then so are dingles because they function the exact same way, and if you even own a second cog your bike is as much as singlespeed as my dingle was (I just stored my extra ratio for road days more conveniently)

I thought we were all united against the noise, clutter, maintenance and decadence of derailleurs?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

boomn said:


> let's get back to this non-hipster (I'm assuming again) fixie talk!


I don't think anyone heard what you said here :thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I don't think anyone heard what you said here :thumbsup:


I couldn't heed my own warning either, lol. I think we're all feeling a little too umarthy today


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

No, I think I understand the difference. I've had dingles, and flip flops, (Flip-flops aren't singlepeeds either), and I even had a flip-flop dingle with a two-chainring crankset. (That was a four-speed btw). I think maybe it's you that are having the difficulty understanding .
Singlespeed= one speed. Oh I know they ride about the same and feel the same and all that's real neat but really a dingle is a two-speed. Same for a flip-flop. Two speeds. 
Nothing against them. They're great. Real nice for if you have a bit of a road commute to get to your trailhead or whatever. I'm not hating. I just saying they aren't singlespeeds any more than a bike with 30 speeds that you just don't shift is a singlespeed. No more than a one-cog bike with a Hammerschmidt crankset is a singlespeed. No more than a single-chainring bike with a rolloff or nexus hub is a singlespeed. No more than any other bastardization that combines more than one gear ratio possibility on any bike. :rant:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

subliminalshiver said:


> ...I've had dingles...


That just sounds wrong :lol:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

subliminalshiver said:


> No, I think I understand the difference. I've had dingles, and flip flops, (Flip-flops aren't singlepeeds either), and I even had a flip-flop dingle with a two-chainring crankset. (That was a four-speed btw). I think maybe it's you that are having the difficulty understanding .
> Singlespeed= one speed. Oh I know they ride about the same and feel the same and all that's real neat but really a dingle is a two-speed. Same for a flip-flop. Two speeds.
> Nothing against them. They're great. Real nice for if you have a bit of a road commute to get to your trailhead or whatever. I'm not hating. I just saying they aren't singlespeeds any more than a bike with 30 speeds that you just don't shift is a singlespeed. No more than a one-cog bike with a Hammerschmidt crankset is a singlespeed. No more than a single-chainring bike with a rolloff or nexus hub is a singlespeed. No more than any other bastardization that combines more than one gear ratio possibility on any bike. :rant:


Silly me, I thought the important part was how they ride, feel, function, don't leave bail out options, etc in _exactly_ the same way as a "pure" SS, not _about_ the same way? Not shifting a geared bike, geared hubs, hammerschmidts are all an order of magnitude different than an SS or dingle or flip-flop in most or all of those factors. Your singlespeed doesn't have one "speed" either, it just has one gearing ratio that you probably change from time to time as well.

So if I carry the other cog and a wrench in my camelbak is that far enough away from the functioning part of the drivetrain to now be considered a singlespeed by your standards?

I understand categorizing and drawing lines, I just don't see the logic in the way you draw those lines


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

boomn said:


> Silly me, I thought the important part was how they ride, feel, function...


 Of course that's the important part. It doesn't really matter if it's a singlespeed or not. It's how it makes you feel when you ride it. That's true about any bike. But that's not what we're talking about. We are talking about whether or not a bike with more than one gear is a singlespeed or not. I contend that any bike with any number of gear ratios greater than 1 is not a singlespeed. 
It's sort of like calling a full suspension bike a rigid bike if said FS bike is equipped with lockouts.



boomn said:


> So if I carry the other cog and a wrench in my camelbak is that far enough away from the functioning part of the drivetrain to now be considered a singlespeed by your standards?


 No. not really. I'd give you that it's a gray area. I suppose I'd call that a singlespeed in the interest of fellowship and keeping the peace  , but I'd still say that you're cheating.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kinda random, but do you (anyone really) consider a "ghetto singlespeed conversion" a singlespeed? "ghetto" as in a chain cut and left on a multispeed crank and cassette. I guess I consider any bike where the chain runs over only 2 gears (cog and chainring) at one time without the help of any type of shifting device a singlespeed. As much as I don't like the look of a dingle setup..in my opinion is still a singlespeed.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

STS- Sorry for derailing your thread. I am a sinner.



boomn said:


> I think we're all feeling a little too umarthy today


Oh, no one knows what it feels like to be umarthy.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

subliminalshiver said:


> It's sort of like calling a full suspension bike a rigid bike if said FS bike is equipped with lockouts


No, that's like calling a geared bike that you don't shift a singlespeed because you still have the option of changing it while you're riding. A dinglespeed is more like carrying a suspension fork strapped to my top-tube on a rigid bike: it's technically possible to stop mid-ride and change my setup but it's still a rigid bike and I would never change it

I'm open to being convinced, the problem is that I studied engineering and computer science so I'm the type to be overly picky about jumps in logic. If you're going to win me over it's going to have to read like a mathematical proof.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

boomn said:


> No, that's like calling a geared bike that you don't shift a singlespeed because you still have the option of changing it while you're riding. A dinglespeed is more like carrying a suspension fork strapped to my top-tube on a rigid bike: it's technically possible to stop mid-ride and change my setup but it's still a rigid bike and I would never change it
> 
> I'm open to being convinced, the problem is that I studied engineering and computer science so I'm the type to be overly picky about jumps in logic. If you're going to win me over it's going to have to read like a mathematical proof.


Not math, but I'll take a shot because I side with subliminal on this.

Stop looking at the machine and instead look at the semantics. No one is trying to imply that a dingle or any other bike is less than a singlespeed. Only that the name singlespeed applies to one particular thing -- a bike that only has one gear on it, that's all.

No filp flops. No dingles. No extraneous cogs or rings.

THAT'S a singlespeed.

All the other bikes are awesome, worthy, fun, simple, pure, good, etc. They're just not a singlespeed.

You can make this argument gray, I'm not saying you can't. But doing so won't change the definition of a singlespeed in my book. A ring in the front, a cog in the back, a chain connecting them. Period.

"IMO"

--sParty

Edit: {sigh} or a belt...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> You can make this argument gray, I'm not saying you can't.


I'll give it a shot



Sparticus said:


> A ring in the front, a cog in the back, a chain or belt connecting them. Period


I like that definition a lot; it's classically simple and without extraneous words. But how do non-operational parts in the vicinity of that system interfere with that definition  You would have to start adding ugly clauses to the simple logic


----------



## mordecai (Jan 17, 2005)

It's a bummer that this thread got jacked. Thanks thread burglers...


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

if you really want to talk semantics, "single speed" would entail that you always ride with a constant speed.... say 7 miles/hour. what we are actually discussing "single gear ratio" bikes, and everyone changes the ratio from time to time. what's the difference, other than aesthetic if your "chainguard" happens to be another chainring ;-)

and, I can't wait to see the completed bike, and good luck training! have fun for me while I do homework and try to heal this tendonitis.....


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

boomn said:


> I'll give it a shot
> 
> I like that definition a lot; it's classically simple and without extraneous words. But how do non-operational parts in the vicinity of that system interfere with that definition  You would have to start adding ugly clauses to the simple logic


The same way your wife might say that the proximity of another woman affects your marriage? 

(Even if your parts are non-operational.)

Just grasping for straws here...

--sParty


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> The same way your wife might say that the proximity of another woman affects your marriage?


Haha, I like it.



Sparticus said:


> (Even if your parts are non-operational.)


Let's not go there, and keeps your hands off my straw please


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Dinglespeeds seem to be a bit like interracial marriage: some people think that's not how God made singlespeeds so they must not be "pure" but if you look past initial appearances and trained, emotional responses they function exactly the same (though maybe with a bit more equipment). You don't have to want a dinglespeed yourself but I would ask that you excuse my jungle fever and mixed metaphors


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

ummmm man you guys sure had a slow day in your workspaces today 

some more non single speed/ divide fixie content


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

More cock teasing.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

umarth said:


> More cock teasing.


It's not cock teasing if you can see the divide.


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

boomn said:


> A dinglespeed is more like carrying a suspension fork strapped to my top-tube on a rigid bike: it's technically possible to stop mid-ride and change my setup but it's still a rigid bike and I would never change it.


 No, a dinglespeed is more like carrying _an extra gear_ around with you on your bike. And if you'd "never change it" then why have it?



boomn said:


> I'm open to being convinced, the problem is that I studied engineering and computer science so I'm the type to be overly picky about jumps in logic. If you're going to win me over it's going to have to read like a mathematical proof.


 Jumps in logic? You're arguing that 1+1=1!
Ok... I never studied math or engineering but lets see if I can work through this. 
1=1
Single=1. 
Any positive integer (x) + 1>1
Any number of gear ratios > 1 ≠ 1.
Bikes with more than 1 gear ratio are not singlespeeds.


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

subliminalshiver said:


> Agreed. A dingle is no single.
> Singlespeeds have one and only one gear ratio. That's the _single_ speed part. All other iterations are simplly very slow shifting multi-speed bikes.


This is total nonsense. A multispeed bike is one that can be actively shifted while riding. A dingle speed cannot be shifted while riding.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

erik1245 said:


> It's not cock teasing if you can see the divide.


Might be cock teasing... which divide are we talking about.

Golly this thread has a hard time staying on topic.

Dave, best of luck come June 11th. Meanwhile, keep the photos & updates coming, please.

--sParty

P.S. A fixie is a SS.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> let's get back to this non-hipster (I'm assuming again) fixie talk!


Soooo hipster...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

subliminalshiver said:


> And if you'd "never change it" then why have it?


Sorry, exxageration/miswording. I never changed it _during a ride_. It was there so I didn't have to spend nearly as much time wrenching in the cold dark night when I wanted to take my bike on the road to stretch my legs on weeknights in the winters and my "workshop" was an outdoor patio. I did admittedly occasionally use it to do a bunch of miles of road riding and then swing by the trailhead, stop and change it over, and then do my mtb ride


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

So if my new tomicog'd mtb happens to also have the same size cog installed on the freehub on the other side... is it still a singlespeed but no longer actually a fixed mtb??


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

boomn said:


> So if my new tomicog'd mtb happens to also have the same size cog installed on the freehub on the other side... is it still a singlespeed but no longer actually a fixed mtb??


Toldja you could make it gray. :nono:

--ssParty


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

STS- Good luck man and may this be the time you finish it.

Mad props if you do on a fixie too!!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

subliminalshiver said:


> Jumps in logic? You're arguing that 1+1=1!
> Ok... I never studied math or engineering but lets see if I can work through this.
> 1=1
> Single=1.
> ...


The problem was never the math, but the premises used to set up the equation and decide which "ones" mattered and which "ones" didn't. If your starting with the idea that the traditional flip-flop hub is not a singlespeed then we're obviously working from vastly different premises, so I won't drag this on and risk taking our relationship past the "arguing for the fun of it" stage


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Seriously guys, we need to stop the dinglespeed argument. At least in this thread. Start a new thread, for ****'s sake.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

umarth said:


> Seriously guys, we need to stop the dinglespeed argument. At least in this thread. Start a new thread, for ****'s sake.


Never would of thought that you of all people would make the most sensible statement in a thread. Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

mordecai said:


> It's a bummer that this thread got jacked. Thanks thread burglers...


There was never enough details for this thread to have a topic. I blame the OP for this derailment.



subliminalshiver said:


> No. not really. I'd give you that it's a gray area. I suppose I'd call that a singlespeed in the interest of fellowship and keeping the peace  , but I'd still say that you're cheating.


So where's the line? In my opinion any bike that ever has the gears changed is now soiled and is no longer a singlespeed. Or at least that's where I assume you're taking this. Once your bike has had it's cherry broken by a different gear ratio it's singlespeed street cred (because street cred is the real reason people ride ss, obviously) is now gone.

I propose a new singlespeed definition standard: Every time you change your gear ratio (on the trailhead, in your garage, or on the moon) you have to scratch a tick mark into the top tube and forever refer to your bike as the number of gear ratios it's ever had. So I've changed my gear ratio three times, I have a triple (tringle?) speed bike.

Desperate times call for desperate (and ridiculously narrow) definitions of things.


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

umarth said:


> Seriously guys, we need to stop the dinglespeed argument. At least in this thread. Start a new thread, for ****'s sake.


Quite right.
Done: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=689001
Dave, sorry for the blatant hijack. It's a side effect of passionate discussion. Your new bike is gonna be awesome. Can't wait to see it completed! It looks like you have an incredible start. I especially appreciate the Phil Wood hubs. In for the long haul.:thumbsup:


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

It is one of my great aspirations to one day ride the divide. And as much of a singlespeed advocate as I am, and as much as I love riding fixed off-road... I don't think someone could pay me enough to do that ride without some kind of bailout gear, be it a flip flop or a tiny chainring and a spare short chain. Both of which, IMO, completely disqualify the bike from being "singlespeed". 

I'm running a fairly closely spaced 3x1 setup now (40/52/60 gear inches) with a friction front. ENO rear hub so I can run it single if the tensioner dies for any reason. Bolt on fixed cog on the flip side so I can run it fixed if the freewheel dies for any other reason.
It seems perfect for light bikepacking. Simple, reliable, with redundant backups. Who knows, maybe it will be my GDR rig one of these years to come.

Regardless of drivetrain component choices, you and your fellow racers are an inspiration to the community, and I'll be following the race for sure. Good luck, Dave... you have had a hard road to pedal chasing this race... and on a fixie at 38x18, will have another hard road to pedal come June.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Dear me, I didn't know you ride such an amazing number of miles every day/every year, Dave! I just watched the video in the thread on the "single/dingle" argument, and I can only say I'm hugely impressed!
Also, I love the fact that you're running platform pedals


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Pedals*

I may also check out the ergon pedals when/if they come to the US


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

How's the grip on thems pedals.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> How's the grip on thems pedals.


just got em


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> just got em


Sounds like you have work to do. Count me as interested... with everything. I still want to know which tires you are gonna use.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> Sounds like you have work to do. Count me as interested... with everything. I still want to know which tires you are gonna use.


race king/ nano/ aka are the short list


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> race king/ nano/ aka are the short list


BUILD THE FUGGIN' BIKE, ALREADY! I hereby rescind my original statement and agree that this is a worse cock-tease than some cheap porno novel from the flea market. I don't want to read the bike, I want to see the bike!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> race king/ nano/ aka are the short list


I guess I am going ass backwards. What is the singletrack/fireroad ratio for the Great Divide? I was thinking you'd go narrow for speed. I don't have a great suggestion, I was only curious as to how you were approaching it. Rigid and fixed and high gear inch- thought you were aiming towards speed and efficiency when you got out to where the trial opens up, only to realize I have no idea what the majority of the terrain is like.

This really is an amazing race, and I don't think I could do meself.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

umarth said:


> I guess I am going ass backwards. What is the singletrack/fireroad ratio for the Great Divide? I was thinking you'd go narrow for speed. I don't have a great suggestion, I was only curious as to how you were approaching it. Rigid and fixed and high gear inch- thought you were aiming towards speed and efficiency when you got out to where the trial opens up, only to realize I have no idea what the majority of the terrain is like.
> 
> This really is an amazing race, and I don't think I could do meself.


I know little about the race too, but I do remember hearing that the Nano is one of the most popular tires for it. From my experience the Nano not only rolls fast on the trail but when pumped up harder rolls really well on the road too. Plus the tread wears out really slowly.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

erik1245 said:


> BUILD THE FUGGIN' BIKE, ALREADY! I hereby rescind my original statement and agree that this is a worse cock-tease than some cheap porno novel from the flea market. I don't want to read the bike, I want to see the bike!


Frame is being built..... I think i've said that before in the thread


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> I guess I am going ass backwards. What is the singletrack/fireroad ratio for the Great Divide? I was thinking you'd go narrow for speed. I don't have a great suggestion, I was only curious as to how you were approaching it. Rigid and fixed and high gear inch- thought you were aiming towards speed and efficiency when you got out to where the trial opens up, only to realize I have no idea what the majority of the terrain is like.
> 
> This really is an amazing race, and I don't think I could do meself.


With being fixed and rigid having a winder fast rolling rubber is the best way to go I think.... 2006 and 2009 i tired going skinner and it beat me up alot more then when i went wider


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> With being fixed and rigid having a winder fast rolling rubber is the best way to go I think.... 2006 and 2009 i tired going skinner and it beat me up alot more then when i went wider


Dave, you're a sick man. That's what I like about you.

At end of race, when your name is written in the list of finishers it will sport an asterisk, yes? And the footnote will say, "First ever to finish on a fixed gear bicycle."

Wish I had time to join you... on my Honda XR400 dirt bike.

--sParty


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Dave, you're a sick man. That's what I like about you.
> 
> At end of race, when your name is written in the list of finishers it will sport an asterisk, yes? And the footnote will say, "First ever to finish on a fixed gear bicycle."
> 
> ...


you forgot the part about his avatar being creepy....


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

paco664 said:


> you forgot the part about his avatar being creepy....


What! you don't like the child molester elvis look?


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> What! you don't like the child molester elvis look?


sorry but i must say no....


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

paco664 said:


> sorry but i must say no....


 Careful what you say, paco... the avatar photo is an actual picture of Dave aka slowerthansnot... no kidding.

Feelings are at stake. 

--sParty


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> just got em


Is it not worth clipping in for the race?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

mattbryant2 said:


> Is it not worth clipping in for the race?


no matter what i've tried with clipless systems, my left knee really doesn't like it after 4-5 hours....

Flats, no knee issues (knock on wood!)


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Frame is being built..... I think i've said that before in the thread


Probably. I saw the photos. And then I got antsy. My apologies.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> With being fixed and rigid having a winder fast rolling rubber is the best way to go I think.... 2006 and 2009 i tired going skinner and it beat me up alot more then when i went wider


Cool. Eventually I'm going to try some singletrack with 45mm Smart Sams. I have 35mm Smart Sams on my cross bike and they almost feel like slicks on the road and do well off- I'm hoping the wider tires help me haul ass. I'm super interested in what tire you end up choosing and why.



boomn and not p nut said:


> I do remember hearing that the Nano is one of the most popular tires for it. From my experience the Nano not only rolls fast on the trail but when pumped up harder rolls really well on the road too.


I just done traded for some nanos so people can put bigger tires than the not yet used Smart Sams on my lender bike and try out some singletrack. If they end up rolling fast enough, I might consider doing the 20 miles to the trailhead with them....


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I must've been really plastered, because I don't remember uttering those keystrokes...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> I must've been really plastered, because I don't remember uttering those keystrokes...


Oops. Must change...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Careful what you say, paco... the avatar photo is an actual picture of Dave aka slowerthansnot... no kidding.
> 
> Feelings are at stake.
> 
> --sParty


Takes alot more then dissing my ugly mug


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Takes alot more then dissing my ugly mug


Nice shirt :ihih:


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

So, besides being made out of Ti, how will the new bike be different from the Gryphon? What are the tweaks that will make it more Dave-worthy?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Live Wire said:


> So, besides being made out of Ti, how will the new bike be different from the Gryphon? What are the tweaks that will make it more Dave-worthy?


Proper track ends, 3 bottle cages, a tich longer on the chain stays


----------



## halflung (Mar 2, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot, looking for the end, please keep updates, love the tease, it's like working on a bike and watching it grow up. But do you have a color?


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

boomn said:


> I see; sorry to assume. I can't say I find it too attractive looking either, but I was in love with the idea a couple years ago when I had only one bike that I was having to stretch for all purposes and it was an SS.


Agreed, it's not the most attractive, but does serve a purpose. For me, for example, it's ideal since I have a "road" gear for my 10 mile (each way) ride to the trails, and a "trail" gear for the trails. 30 seconds or less to swap at the trailhead and I'm good to go. I can even ride my "road" gear on the trail if I want a real challenge or the trails are quite easy.

Bottom line: the dingle setup allows for a more enjoyable ride all around...and gives me no reason to even consider driving to the trails!

To each his own...the dinglespeed works for me and some of my DirtBrothers, but we're not bike snobs so it's OK :thumbsup:

Jeremy


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

JST169 said:


> Agreed, it's not the most attractive, but does serve a purpose. For me, for example, it's ideal since I have a "road" gear for my 10 mile (each way) ride to the trails, and a "trail" gear for the trails. 30 seconds or less to swap at the trailhead and I'm good to go. I can even ride my "road" gear on the trail if I want a real challenge or the trails are quite easy.
> 
> Bottom line: the dingle setup allows for a more enjoyable ride all around...and gives me no reason to even consider driving to the trails!
> 
> ...


LOL, I guess "real" singlespeeders drive to the trailhead! Never looked at it that way but it appears that all fingers point to singlespeeders being lame-o's compared to dingle riders -- including the middle finger! 

Seriously -- no joke, no malice, no hidden vagenda -- for this reason alone I believe the dingle rider is truly "harder core" than the SSer who drives to the TH. Dingleberries, hold your heads up!

When you say you ride a dingle, you don't need to say you're more core than mere SSers, it goes without saying.

I mean this! :thumbsup:

--sParty

P.S. I just know somebody is going to assume I'm saying this with tongue in cheek. I assure you I'm not!

P.P.S. It still ain't a singlespeed!


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> LOL, I guess "real" singlespeeders drive to the trailhead! Never looked at it that way but it appears that all fingers point to singlespeeders being lame-o's compared to dingle riders -- including the middle finger!
> 
> Seriously -- no joke, no malice, no hidden vagenda -- for this reason alone I believe the dingle rider is truly "harder core" than the SSer who drives to the TH. Dingleberries, hold your heads up!
> 
> ...


I'm not the type to say I'm more hard core for this or that. Riding to the trails for me is just a convenient way to get miles in and leave the car at home--just like commuting to work. I have ridden a "real" singlespeed (aka non-dingle) to the trailhead...IT SUCKS, which is why I went dingle. It makes sense for me and the way I ride.

If you (not just you, Sparty, but all of you out there) live within reasonable riding distance from the trails you ride, you should try riding to them. I think most people will find the additional saddle time will improve their overall MTB fitness. More miles = more smiles.

Single, Dingle, Tringle, whatever...I'm just ridin', and that's what it's all about. Too much division in this sport already.

Tongue not in cheek, no hidden agenda, etc.

Back on topic to the OP, best of luck to you STS in the Divide. You drive and fitness is truly enviable...even if your avatar is freaky child molestor-ish  Can't wait to see your bike finished.

Jeremy


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*shinny headtube*

being turned down a bit for a bit of wight loss


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> being turned down a bit for a bit of wight loss


Thanks for getting us back on track, Dave. Is there snow on the ground were you are? When do you expect to take delivery of your new mo-sheen?

--sParty


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Thanks for getting us back on track, Dave. Is there snow on the ground were you are? When do you expect to take delivery of your new mo-sheen?
> 
> --sParty


looking like mid march =) seat tube done today, and track ends being machined tonight =)


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*more teasing*

slasa seatclamp hard to find a nit to pick with this part


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> slasa seatclamp hard to find a nit to pick with this part


Don't taint a titanium bike with an aluminum seat collar. It is aluminum, yeah?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*downtube!*

digging the speed stripes polished into all the bits and peaces


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*track ends*

and beer opener!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> and beer opener!


Looks like a pocket knife.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> Looks like a pocket knife.


above the knife


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

dingles with flipflops. WTF?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

powpig2002 said:


> dingles with flipflops. WTF?


its bad when your lost on your own thread


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

so you have the head tube turned to shave a hair of weight, but you are ok with some extra metal hanging from your track ends to open your beers? (read this comment as being super jealous I am not having a bike built for me, and I have no say in the matter)


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> above the knife


un scherzo.


----------



## wookieone (Mar 21, 2006)

*no $h&t Dave*

I keep checking this post and it reminds me why MTBR is such a waste of time so often, it's really just a bunch of dudes goofing off at work expressing their opions. But I keep looking......Jefe


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

wookieone said:


> I keep checking this post and it reminds me why MTBR is such a waste of time so often, it's really just a bunch of dudes goofing off at work expressing their opions. But I keep looking......Jefe


you have something better to do at work??


----------



## wookieone (Mar 21, 2006)

*I really do have to work!*

I only get to MTBR and such on lunch or when the boss leaves early, I actually have to fix other peoples bikes most of the time. None the less I am amazed how quickly threads become a debates between folks with nothing to do. I do want to see and hear about Dave's bike, more dave please.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

wookieone said:


> I only get to MTBR and such on lunch or when the boss leaves early, I actually have to fix other peoples bikes most of the time. None the less I am amazed how quickly threads become a debates between folks with nothing to do. I do want to see and hear about Dave's bike, more dave please.


You're hurting my feelings.

And I'm proving your point.

--sParty


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Starting to come together*

Some of the mitering ect... making sure crank, ring, and tire clearance


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

oh one more


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

that is pretty.... its gonna be one serious work of art when completed....



now ... hurry the hell up and complete it... your killing me...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Really digging the speed stripes! Looking good.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

"I came on my bike"

--sParty


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking really, really great! 
I love that THIS is the process you've taken toward your goal. I've used this analogy before, but I think it fits even better here: It's like in Kill Bill where The Bride goes to Hatori Hanzo to create her a the perfect sword to complete her revenge. 
To that honor, I think you should call her Beatrix.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> "I came on my bike"
> 
> --sParty


wondering who would pick up on that sticker....


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

subliminalshiver said:


> Looking really, really great!
> I love that THIS is the process you've taken toward your goal. I've used this analogy before, but I think it fits even better here: It's like in Kill Bill where The Bride goes to Hatori Hanzo to create her a the perfect sword to complete her revenge.
> To that honor, I think you should call her Beatrix.


me thinks your onto something!


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> wondering who would pick up on that sticker....


Where did you get it?

I want.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

MyName1sMud said:


> Where did you get it?
> 
> I want.


I dunno where eric got it


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Some last little finish work, bottle mounts on the fork, powder coating on the fork but the frame was shown off in colorado springs yesterday....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks ****ing great.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

It's the prettiest bike I've ever seen.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Some last little finish work, bottle mounts on the fork, powder coating on the fork but the frame was shown off in colorado springs yesterday....


Wonderful looking frame you got there...correct me if I'm wrong, but did you weld the headtube where the bottom bracket goes? I don't think the fork goes there. . . :lol:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sick!

--sParty


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Eric got a new phone*

So he teased me with some pictures today.....

So cant wait to build this up!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Whoa! Nice! What's it weigh?


----------



## GRUMP73 (Mar 9, 2006)

No water bottle holes on the fork like the Fargo?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

GRUMP73 said:


> No water bottle holes on the fork like the Fargo?


on the back side of the fork there well be mounts for salsa everything cages


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

*I want one*

But made from 953 stainless steel! I will talk to Eric this summer, love the Singular looks but I'm all for the track ends.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the downtube/seatstay joint on the bb. Looks really clean.

But your are really juicing this ****ing thread along. Build the ****er already.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> "I came on my bike"


Underground FIBArk Salida sticker from 2010.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Umarth, it's probably been built and ridden hard for a month by now and he just updates the thread whenever he isn't riding. That's why it takes so long for him to post :thumbsup: he just wants us to THINK it's being built :skep: :lol:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

No really still not in my paws yet... Eric is waiting for the paintbooth and hes wanting to add a brace between the seattube and drive side chainstay


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

dave.... your killing us.... how bout a update??


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

paco664 said:


> the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Honestly. What about OUR needs?!? 

--sParty


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Ships today*

At least thats what eric said....

a bit over a month to work the bugs out before the divide

a pic making sure the drive train, and tire clearance is all good....


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

nice... tiny teaser pic.....


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks awesome! I hope you're not planning to use that Surly ring for the GDR? I've read too many stories of taco'd Surly rings to trust it. That frame deserves a nice HBC Ti ring!

Good luck, and keep us posted on the ride when you get it.

Mark


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

bikeny said:


> Looks awesome! I hope you're not planning to use that Surly ring for the GDR? I've read too many stories of taco'd Surly rings to trust it. That frame deserves a nice HBC Ti ring!
> 
> Good luck, and keep us posted on the ride when you get it.
> 
> Mark


with a 5 arm crank like he's using it should be fine


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

boomn said:


> with a 5 arm crank like he's using it should be fine


If I were racing the GDR, I still wouldn't trust it! They are also made of a soft stainless and wear out pretty quick.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

bikeny said:


> If I were racing the GDR, I still wouldn't trust it! They are also made of a soft stainless and wear out pretty quick.


Have a HB Coming.... however i have tons of miles on surly rings! Have bent them but they are ez to cave man back into semi stright when way out in the boonies....


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

What bottom bracket width are you using to get crank/chainstay clearance and the proper chainline? Very cool seeing Dura-Ace on a mtb. Any particular reason you went with old DA for cranks?


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

That bike is gonna be sweet!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

FKMTB07 said:


> What bottom bracket width are you using to get crank/chainstay clearance and the proper chainline? Very cool seeing Dura-Ace on a mtb. Any particular reason you went with old DA for cranks?


73x122 un-52 at the moment... seeing if i can swing a WI or phil though....

bigger rings and cogs wear slower so not as likely to have to replace.... and this era of dura ace is so classy looking =)


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> At least thats what eric said....
> 
> a bit over a month to work the bugs out before the divide
> 
> a pic making sure the drive train, and tire clearance is all good....


Dude, you need much more bike than that if you want to ride the Divide....


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Should be here monday! so excited and can't wait to build up Beatrix!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

erik1245 said:


> Dude, you need much more bike than that if you want to ride the Divide....


man up, dumb down and do one (fixed) gear. :thumbsup:


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

is it bad that this isn't even my bike but yet I can't wait for tomorrow?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

byknuts said:


> man up, dumb down and do one (fixed) gear. :thumbsup:


Hey, I like my spinny parts just fine, thank you very much.  And I'm badass, but not badass enough to ride fixed off-road.



MyName1sMud said:


> is it bad that this isn't even my bike but yet I can't wait for tomorrow?


You just spoke for the masses right there. Our singlespeed forum's collective, singular brain cell is entirely focused on this bike for the time being.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

Bike is looking sweet, riding the divide has been a dream of mine for a while, bet its a blast!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

**** off, man. This is getting ****ing dumb as ****ing ****.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

umarth said:


> **** off, man. This is getting ****ing dumb as ****ing ****.


Somebody's menopausing....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

erik1245 said:


> Somebody's menopausing....


**** that. You are assuming this ****ing **** ever ends for me.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

umarth said:


> **** that. You are assuming this ****ing **** ever ends for me.


If not for yourself, at least take some for your man?


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

^------- post of the week...............


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

It's Tuesday, Tuesday, gotta get down on Tuesday.....

Where's the bike?? :skep:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*better pics*

when i not after hours build a bike after a long day of bikes in my stand!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in love.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Is there a real camera in the house?!

--sParty


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Is there a real camera in the house?!
> 
> --sParty


Or a real chain? It is like taking a model home to find out she is more hung than you, unless you like that, then scratch the analogy.

Metropolis bars? I do like everything else.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Is there a real camera in the house?!
> 
> --sParty


someone get this man a camera. after all this time waiting and we get photos like this


----------



## polish coyote (Sep 17, 2004)

The frame is pretty sweet (you can actually see it better if you squint.)

I do question the logic of using a $10 chain to ride across the country. Hope it works 
out for you.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

polish coyote said:


> The frame is pretty sweet (you can actually see it better if you squint.)
> 
> I do question the logic of using a $10 chain to ride across the country. Hope it works
> out for you.


i get 3k + out of those cheap kmc's "knock on wood" have yet to break one


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

First, beautiful bike, Dave. It took a long while to come together, but it looks clean and up to the task. Looking forward to seeing pics of it on the Divide. We'll be cheering for you!

Second, a minor, retrogrouchy rant with ample warning. 



polish coyote said:


> The frame is pretty sweet (you can actually see it better if you squint.)
> 
> I do question the logic of using a $10 chain to ride across the country. Hope it works
> out for you.


You know, there was a time when most chains cost around $10 or cheaper, and no one gave it a second thought. Then everyone wanted them to be flexier for better shifting, lighter to impress the scale, and you had to have "New Technology" involved somehow to impress the marketing dept. Kind of like brake cables... everyone always used to put on the cables from the LBS for a few bucks, and they always stopped the bike just fine. Now you can pay $30 for a pair of brake cables if you want... and those will also stop your bike just fine.

From what I've heard, those chains are pretty reliable, and a staple among fixed gear riders who know better.


----------



## polish coyote (Sep 17, 2004)

It's not so much the cost, it's the quality of the chain. Just a spray
painted junk show with a half-assed connector. Ya know, perfume, pig. 
But if you can get 3k from them and don't doubt the durability, more power to ya.

I actually didn't realize they were KMC, always thought they 
were "Fisher Prices'-My First Fixie Chain." My bad.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

polish coyote said:


> It's not so much the cost, it's the quality of the chain. Just a spray
> painted junk show with a half-assed connector. Ya know, perfume, pig.
> But if you can get 3k from them and don't doubt the durability, more power to ya.
> 
> ...


Sram pc-1's Broken

sram 830 bronken and can't use a quick link on a fixie

whippermen's i've broken as well forget the models....

so i really do like my fisher price my first fixie chain


----------



## polish coyote (Sep 17, 2004)

Quick link is not an issue on a fixed gear. Using 1/8th is the problem. 
But that's a whole 'nother debate. 

I just saw your sweet frame and the probable cost associated with it 
and wondered why that chain. But if it works for you, who am I to say
anything. In all seriousness, good luck this year.


----------



## Punch and Bebe (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll be following your Spot! 

Good luck! nice bike


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey Dave,

Still awaiting some studio stills. C'mon man... million dollar bike... $2 camera... that ain't right. Give us some detail. Please.

--sParty


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Still awaiting some studio stills. C'mon man... million dollar bike... $2 camera... that ain't right. Give us some detail. Please.
> 
> --sParty


what my cannon l22 is good enough =P Heres a few and i'll try and get some close ups today for you guys.... Best is that she rides like a dream!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> what my cannon l22 is good enough =P Heres a few and i'll try and get some close ups today for you guys.... Best is that she rides like a dream!


Thanks Dave.

--sParty


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe I asked about the bars. So get to it.

I downloaded the bike photos and made them black and white. The bike looks amazing. I'd roll it. Worth the wait.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

umarth said:


> I believe I asked about the bars. So get to it.
> Lp
> I downloaded the bike photos and made them black and white. The bike looks amazing. I'd roll it. Worth the wait.


FSA Metropolis


----------



## Punch and Bebe (Mar 22, 2011)

The bike looks super comfy. What gears and crank length are you running?


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

have you ever had problems with those alu chain ring bolts?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jcufari said:


> have you ever had problems with those alu chain ring bolts?


Great question!

--sParty

P.S. I'm not kidding. Eagerly anticipating an answer.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great looking bike! I'll be cheering on your Spot tracker. IIRC, no one has yet to officially complete the race on a fixie, so good luck.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Great question!
> 
> --sParty
> 
> P.S. I'm not kidding. Eagerly anticipating an answer.


Fronts are alum and torx..(sunguino).. back are SS


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

umarth said:


> Metropolis bars?





boomn said:


> FSA Metropolis


I mean, that is what I figured, but I'm wanting something from the source... the bar is not particularly wide and has a wicked sweep...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> I mean, that is what I figured, but I'm wanting something from the source... the bar is not particularly wide and has a wicked sweep...


no comment because i didn't need to correct.... the surly open bars may go back on.... 45 degree sweep on both.... surly open bar is 20mm wider and 180 grams heavier then the Metro...

but the fsa hs nice wide 31.8 clamp area for aero bar if i chose to haul one along for the divide


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

no worries about the metropolis bar being strong enough?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Fronts are alum and torx..(sunguino).. back are SS


Hey Dave, that sounds like an ingenious way to get the cool look of ano'd aluminum with the strength of steel. Is that what this is about? Thanks.

--sParty


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Hey Dave, that sounds like an ingenious way to get the cool look of ano'd aluminum with the strength of steel. Is that what this is about? Thanks.
> 
> --sParty


so far is working fine (knock on wood...).


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Saddle Up said:


> no worries about the metropolis bar being strong enough?[/QUOT
> 
> i'm not worried...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a few up close...*

I'm loving this bike


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> I'm loving this bike


I'm loving this bike too. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What is it about a single speed or fixed gear drivetrain that is so goddamn attractive?


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What is it about a single speed or fixed gear drivetrain that is so goddamn attractive?


Simplicity.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Easter Action shot*

Up on Little creek mesa....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Where is the trail?

You really build a unique bike. Keep Team Cocktease updated.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> Where is the trail?
> 
> You really build a unique bike. Keep Team Cocktease updated.


east of hurricane, UT


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*shakedown time*

gonna be riding for a few days....

here she is - frame bag, thats at work...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet to dorky in four posts. 

At least it is practical.


----------



## great_big_abyss (Apr 4, 2006)

Just read the thread from beginning to end. Schweeeet. Good Luck on the Divide.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> Sweet to dorky in four posts.
> 
> At least it is practical.


see the ratio of finishers on the divide running aero bars vrs not...


only use em on the VERY long rides...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> see the ratio of finishers on the divide running aero bars vrs not...
> 
> 
> only use em on the VERY long rides...


I hate them because I hit my beer belly with my knees when I pedal.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a video walk through of the divide rig*






i'm a dork and my camera takes crappy video


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That was a _most_ informative video. Many thanks, and all the best during your travels on the Divide!


----------



## SteveyD (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank's for that look into your divide kit, seems really well thought out. Best of luck on your ride!


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Dude. I am so confused. Is not the Tour Divide already under way? Or did you already finish?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

erik1245 said:


> Dude. I am so confused. Is not the Tour Divide already under way? Or did you already finish?


 i delayed my start till this coming friday (24) due to all the snow and such


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Thanks*

A big one to alots of folks!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Let 'er rip, Dave. Have a great time out there!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

kick some ass, sea bass.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Mods need to unlock rep limit so I can rep this fool again. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck :thumbsup: be sure to post pics and updates when you can


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> A big one to alots of folks!


You can't ride a bike like that! What the hell is going on?!

Anyways, good luck. I can't imagine doing anything like that. Especially on a singlespeed. Take away coasty bits too? You guys must be crazy.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

erik1245 said:


> You can't ride a bike like that! What the hell is going on?!
> 
> Anyways, good luck. I can't imagine doing anything like that. Especially on a singlespeed. Take away coasty bits too? You guys must be crazy.


Pssh, it's more like he's cheating! Get that 29er wheel rolling and it acts like a giant flywheel that turns your cranks for you. He can let off the effort and the bike will practically climb up the hills on its own

Seriously though, it does work amazingly well at minimizing the dead spot in your pedaling


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck, I guess I am going to have to start checking for results and actively root for you. 

Congrats already for doing something I'll probably never be able to do.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't believe Greyhound lost your bike Dave. We need to send the dogs out to find it.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

glad they finally found your bike Dave, hope it gets there soon. note to self: never use Greyhound to ship a bike.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

jfcooper said:


> Can't believe Greyhound lost your bike Dave. We need to send the dogs out to find it.


If it wasn't for you meddling kids, I would've gotten away with it too!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

erik1245 said:


> If it wasn't for you meddling kids, I would've gotten away with it too!


scoobydoobiedoo!


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

boomn said:


> Pssh, it's more like he's cheating! Get that 29er wheel rolling and it acts like a giant flywheel that turns your cranks for you. He can let off the effort and the bike will practically climb up the hills on its own
> 
> Seriously though, it does work amazingly well at minimizing the dead spot in your pedaling


What's a dead spot?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

fotu said:


> What's a dead spot?


portion of your pedal stroke where the cranks are about vertical so each foot is moving forward or backward and neither foot can apply downward pressure but only a much weaker sliding motion.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> glad they finally found your bike Dave, hope it gets there soon. note to self: never use Greyhound to ship a bike.


going on 5 days missing..... aaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't get it. If you are constantly pedaling, you are constantly applying power to the wheel. Even if it is less power through the "dead spot". So how is the wheel helping you if your are always applying power to the wheel?

I am not sure, but I don't think I am freewheeling twice a rotation as my legs pass through vertical.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

fotu said:


> I don't get it. If you are constantly pedaling, you are constantly applying power to the wheel. Even if it is less power through the "dead spot". So how is the wheel helping you if your are always applying power to the wheel?
> 
> I am not sure, but I don't think I am freewheeling twice a rotation as my legs pass through vertical.


The wheel has a lot more momentum than the cranks, as I'm sure you can figure out. So since the wheel and cranks are connected, for lack of a better word, on a fixed gear, the momentum of the wheel is able to carry the cranks through the dead spot faster and more efficiently than the power of your legs would.

Is that more or less it, fixed peoples? I'm building up a fixed CX bike now, so that's most of the reason that I'm doing it. If I'm wrong, well, ****.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> going on 5 days missing..... aaaaahhhhhhh!


Start running the Tour without your ride, dude!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

erik1245 said:


> Start running the Tour without your ride, dude!


trubble is no other gear ether! all packed with the bike!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

fotu said:


> I don't get it. If you are constantly pedaling, you are constantly applying power to the wheel. Even if it is less power through the "dead spot". So how is the wheel helping you if your are always applying power to the wheel?
> 
> I am not sure, but I don't think I am freewheeling twice a rotation as my legs pass through vertical.


I had to step back and think about my recent experiences more, and I realized I was overselling it and/or approaching it wrong. I think it really helps with "dead spots" in the pedal speed and therefore smoothness and consistency of your overall stroke, because like you said there's no way it can actually apply power for you.

That said, somehow it does seem to help on the climbs. Unfortunately, as much as umarth would like me to, I can't always explain everything. Won't stop me from trying harder to understand though


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

We need to help Dave get his bike. Anyone willing to pick it up and drive it to him? Dave any idea where it is at this time in space.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jfcooper said:


> We need to help Dave get his bike. Anyone willing to pick it up and drive it to him? Dave any idea where it is at this time in space.


noone knows where it is now unfortunately. epic fail for greyhound.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> noone knows where it is now unfortunately. epic fail for greyhound.


Man that is just pathetic. :bluefrown:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Now that just isn't cool, man I hope they find it and get it to you shortly!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Update?


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow. This sucks. I shipped a bike by greyhound once. They totally mangled a wheel, and were unwilling to offer any compensation for it. The whole thing had been professionally packed by a shop. Lame. Never ship by greyhound.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Looks like he has his bike, not sure if he's in Lordsburg still.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

he does not have his bike, or know where it is. However, they agreed to compensate him for all expenses incurred so far, including hotel. I believe he's holding off on the divide this time since he's a week off schedule already and all the stress involved in the situation. It's just impossible to recover and have a good ride after that drama. I'm just hoping he gets the bike back, that bike was beautiful.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I'm just hoping he gets the bike back, that bike was beautiful.


/\ This x eleventy.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Greyhound should get an account on here, so we can rain down neg reps with a dong punch perma-ban grand finale


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> Greyhound should get an account on here, so we can rain down neg reps with a dong punch perma-ban grand finale


quite a few of Dave's friends saturated their facebook page fairly well. They definitely got a few neg reps on there.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

he got it back!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> he got it back!


Awesome, good news. :thumbsup:


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

pursuiter said:


> Looks like he has his bike, not sure if he's in Lordsburg still.





ISuckAtRiding said:


> he does not have his bike...that bike was beautiful.


One hour later he posts:


ISuckAtRiding said:


> he got it back!


LOL, I guess, I guess you finally read his blog. Love the idea of neg reps on Greyhound, have you even ridden one, they don't care...Now does anyone know where he is?


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

That's good news, I think he's in Tucson. Will he ride his bike home or trust Greyhound to get him home with the bike? I'd ride the bus with the bike on my lap!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> One hour later he posts:
> 
> LOL, I guess, I guess you finally read his blog. Love the idea of neg reps on Greyhound, have you even ridden one, they don't care...Now does anyone know where he is?


oh i didn't read his blog, i was just going by what he posted on facebook. He should be home late this evening. i'm not sure how he's getting his bike back with him.


----------

